# How would you describe an ISTP 3w4 sx/sp?



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

3w4-5w6-8w9 sx/sp to be specific, just wanna hear your opinions, be it just a couple of words or a long article if that's your style. Thanks in advbance


----------



## Husky (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, i can't describe that good an ISTP 3w4 Sx/Sp, but i'm 3w4 7w8 9w8 (with a strong 4 wing) ISTP Sx/So :laughing: I'm quiet and can't stop thinking in a individual manner , but when it comes a problem, a way that i can improve my skills or evolve, i imediately get interested and full of energy (as an ISTP i'm pretty low energized - coffe and stuff) my instinctual variant , i can say about it it's a struggle between wanting to be around people and the comfort of being alone (on top of it, it's the SX that craves for the social things)I guess an sx/sp is more introverted (at a first point, i thought i was an ESTP, but for that a whole part was on account of the image i wanted to keep up)I have a habit for thinking deep about ... almost everything that suits my filter (i easy get bored - the 7w
Expressing feelings is a horror thing for me (that's why i will tell about them in a few words) , i think I'm more expressive nonverbal when i use gestures and facial expressions. Not at all actually. -.-' I have strong and intense feels, sometimes it's pretty hard to figure out what i feel (i'm still a 3), i mean everything is mixed and at a really high flow (i can't remember how many times i got tired only by feeling). I guess i'm a really realistic person, but not a cold hearted (let's not make any confusion). 
You're welcome ^^


----------

